#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Πού να βάλετε αγγελία και πού θα βρείτε αγγελίες προσφοράς εργασίας

## Xάρης

*Ενημερωτικό Δελτίο ΤΕΕ* (εβδομαδιαίο περιοδικό)
τηλ : 210 32 91 500-1
fax: 210 32 91 322
email : jobs@tee.gr
Οι αγγελίες αποστέλλονται στην παραπάνω διεύθυνση email.
Πρέπει να είναι μέχρι 40 λέξεις.
Να συνοδεύονται από:

ονοματεπώνυμο ή επωνυμία για εταιρεία,αριθμό μητρώου ΤΕΕ για τα μέλη του,ειδικότητα,τηλέφωνο,fax,τόπο διαμονής
Δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν αναφορές σε οικονομικά μεγέθη ούτε παραπομπές σε ιστοσελίδα.
Να αναφέρονται αναλυτικά οι κατηγορίες - τάξεις των πτυχίων και η ειδικότητα του Μηχανικού για τη στελέχωση εταιρειών.
Δεν δημοσιεύονται αγγελίες πώλησης, ενοικίασης ή αγοράς.
Δεν δημοσιεύονται διαφημιστικά περιεχόμενα.
Σε 4 ημέρες από την παραλαβή της θα αναρτηθεί στην παρακάτω ιστοσελίδα του ΤΕΕ και θα καταχωρηθεί στο Ενημερωτικό Δελτίο του ΤΕΕ, ημερομηνία για την οποία θα ενημερωθείτε.

*Ιστότοπος ΤΕΕ* - Αγγελίες - Αναζήτηση

----------


## Xάρης

*Τεχνογράφημα* 15νθήμερο περιοδικό του ΤΕΕ/Τμήμα Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας (στα δεξιά της ιστοσελίδας)
κα Άννα Κουκουδέα
τηλ.: 2310 883 148
fax: 2310 883 151
email: kukudea@central.tee.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Χρυσή Ευκαιρία - Τεχνικοί Επιστήμονες

Χρυσή Ευκαιρία - Αγγελίες Μεγάλων Εταιρειών - Τεχνικοί Επιστήμονες

----------


## Xάρης

Μα φυσικά εδώ, στο eMichanikos.gr,
*Αγγελίες*

----------

